# Vote For Aashutosh: Big BOSS!



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Friends now the final 2 days to go 2 declare the winners. So I request you all the friends to please sms for Ashutosh

type *ASH* and send it to *56882.*

As you all know ashutosh is the winner of *MTV- Roadiees* last year. But still this person has past his nights on footpath of Mumbai. So he is the most needed person to win this title. All other are well established in their fields. *And he represents the youths of today.* So guys SMS and SMS for Ashutosh.

And whom do you think will be the winner of BIg BOSS among 
1. Raja.
2. Zulfi.
3. Ashutosh.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashutosh all way, i voted


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

This is all staged. Everything is planned beforehand. Reality show, my foot!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ yep agree to that..... any any how I hate BigBoss to the core..... absolute pathetic cheap stuff.......


----------



## eggman (Nov 20, 2008)

Staged or not, they are nothing compared to Mexican or German Big Brother!!! Where girls have to run  naked through hall and all sex  are shown!!!
on serious note, does any1 watch the show!!! i watched one ep and those b-grade wannabe pretentious fellows got on my nerve!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Who watches this show?  It should be named a BIG LOSS . Period.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't say this yaar. Its india and here nothing cheap. Big Boss is not a cheap shows like other reality shows. I too never watched previous years Big Boss. But this year it has all the famous personalities. Like Dyna hedan(former miss world), Ahsaan kuresi(Laughter challange fame), Rahul Mahajan(Son of Pramod mahajan), Monica Bedi(No introduction needed), Aashu( MTV- Roadies winner) and many more interesting personalities.

And believe me this time its very much fun there. I never watch any serials excepts Comedy shows and this Big BOss form last one and half month.

Ya I know rest of them sucks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Don't say this yaar. Its india and here nothing cheap. Big Boss is not a cheap shows like other reality shows. I too never watched previous years Big Boss. But this year it has all the famous personalities. Like Dyna hedan(former miss world), Ahsaan kuresi(Laughter challange fame), Rahul Mahajan(Son of Pramod mahajan), Monica Bedi(No introduction needed), Aashu( MTV- Roadies winner) and many more interesting personalities.



The show is cheap, the language used there is cheap and most of the participants are cheap as well. There were times when all I could hear was *BEEP* *BEEP *BEEEEEEEEEP* when those 'interesting personalities' were fighting among themselves. I've never voted for reality shows like this one and never will. *forum.hkgolden.com/faces/donno.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

wtf is this thread about ? big boss who ?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe people still watch these so-called 'reality shows' which don't have even an iota of reality in them. What's worse is that they even feel like wasting their money on them by sending SMSs and if that wasn't enough they ask others to participate in this idiocy as well.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL>Really man, i usd to watch big boss extensively in the first season. its bloody boring now.Cummon guys, its a total waste.Go rent some movies and watch them if you are so bored.I am assuming tou dont have broadband.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, each and every person has his/her own taste of entertainment. Some may like Bigg Boss and some may not.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Don't say this yaar. Its india and here nothing cheap. Big Boss is not a cheap shows like other reality shows. I too never watched previous years Big Boss. But this year it has all the famous personalities. Like Dyna hedan(former miss world), Ahsaan kuresi(Laughter challange fame), Rahul Mahajan(Son of Pramod mahajan), Monica Bedi(No introduction needed), Aashu( MTV- Roadies winner) and many more interesting personalities.
> 
> And believe me this time its very much fun there. I never watch any serials excepts Comedy shows and this Big BOss form last one and half month.
> 
> Ya I know rest of them sucks.



Yup they all are very famous. So famous, that I only know 1 of them . Grow up dude. If you watch it for fun or for time-pass, then its ok but dont take it seriously.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 20, 2008)

vote for Bigg Boss ?? LMAO 

i always knew that there were some who liked the show while many didn't.. but never knew people actually VOTE for those contestants


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2008)

Well my mom forcibly (read: emotional blackmail) made me sms for Zulfi. So yeah my vote goes to Zulfi.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashutosh is from my hometown. So, i dont think i am wasting money. My Money My Choice.

And yes i dont watch the show, but i know something like bigg boss roams around in the idiot box in night.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

boo


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 20, 2008)

WTF is big boss?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 20, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> WTF is big boss?



Nope. Big Boss is just TF, not WTF.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^That describes Big Boss .


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Yup they all are very famous. So famous, that I only know 1 of them . Grow up dude. If you watch it for fun or for time-pass, then its ok but dont take it seriously.



If I ask you who is Sonia Ghandhi? Your answer will be India's prime minister. This is just an example. It means our area of knowledge is different. You might know everything about the gadgets , processors, video cards etc but you don't know about them becs its not your interest area. 

I never took them seriously. I had never voted any one not just once in my life but I voted for this guy bec this is my favorite from the time of Roadies . And because of Ashu i started watching Big Boss. This man don't know english. its always fun to watch him speaking english or translating it in Hindi.

You all might not like Big Boss but The MTV: roadies would be one of your favs.
 The prize money of 1 00 00 000.00 (1 crore) may change any ones life.

So friends keep Messaging. 
ASH to 56882.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^No commetns. Its your money, your time and your phone. Happy watching .


----------



## lolumad (Nov 20, 2008)

*www.deviantart.com/download/85857903/Demotivator__No_One_Cares_by_Mikenator700.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^No commetns. Its your money, your time and your phone. Happy watching .


Are yaar,  its chit chat. already a wastage of bandwidth.

but just 2 episodes left so I will watch them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

lolumad said:


> care-o-meter


lolunegative!


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Its even below Zero. So here lies the Big Boss in India.

who is this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

lolumad said:


> *www.deviantart.com/download/85857903/Demotivator__No_One_Cares_by_Mikenator700.jpg



Hi T159's alter ego .


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, as I had said earlier, each & every person has his/her own taste.

Toofan may also say "WTF is that entertaining? Get out of imagination. Grow up people!!!" if someone is a fan of some cartoon and starts discussing about it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

i never waste my money on these shows and will recommend people not to waste your money on cr@p shows like these and news channels.
"kya kareena saif ki biwi banegi" "kya khali ko kiss cam se publicity milegi" vote kijiye  jaise yahan faltu ke paise aa rahe hai 

Indian Idol judge Anuu(chor) Malik "yeh public vote kyu nahi karti aap logon ko vote karna chahiye achey singer bahar ho rahe hai this is ridiculous"  itne haq ke saath bol raha hota hai jaise humne vote na deke koi crime kar diya ho.Banda ek baar toh khud sochne lag jaata hai yaar maine vote na karke galti toh nahi kardi kya bhagwaan mujhe maaf karega.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ ek dum sahi kaha.
Agar vote karna bhi hai wo bhi kisi reality show mein, toh ek hi kaafi hai. Ek se zyaada karne ka koi matlab nahi. Faaltu k TV channels k surveys mein vote karne ka koi faayeda nahi.

BTW, nice to see you back.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The show is cheap, the language used there is cheap and most of the participants are cheap as well. There were times when all I could hear was *BEEP* *BEEP *BEEEEEEEEEP* when those 'interesting personalities' were fighting among themselves. I've never voted for reality shows like this one and never will. *forum.hkgolden.com/faces/donno.gif



yep like I said...... its not only cheap, its so artificial you feel the irritation....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 21, 2008)

eggman said:


> Staged or not, they are nothing compared to Mexican or German Big Brother!!! Where girls have to run  naked through hall and all sex  are shown!!!



I would like that, yes..


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 21, 2008)

ZOMG ,, people actually vote !!!!!!!  a few years ago my crazy neighbour bought a ton load of biscuits to get into the KBC show but then it was a very popular show at the time and mass hysteria had gripped the nation so i thought it was an exception ,, 

I felt that the TV channels fake it all the way through rit from the contests and teh winners ....

But then again All the respect to you guys it's ur choice and ur money .....

Neways Now Starting to read :: An Idiot's Guide to Starting Your Very Own Reality Show ....


----------



## windchimes (Nov 21, 2008)

I dont even watch this drama..but was a bit surprised when a channel like NDTV had an
interview with Rahul Mahajan after his exit.. (was he thrown out..or is it a jail break.. who cares??)..Why should these drama get into good news channels..?? Or may be permit it in Aajtak 



mehra.rakesh said:


> Neways Now Starting to read :: An Idiot's Guide to Starting Your Very Own Reality Show ....



So being an IDIOT is the first step


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> i never waste my money on these shows and will recommend people not to waste your money on cr@p shows like these and news channels.
> "kya kareena saif ki biwi banegi" "kya khali ko kiss cam se publicity milegi" vote kijiye  jaise yahan faltu ke paise aa rahe hai
> 
> Indian Idol judge Anuu(chor) Malik "yeh public vote kyu nahi karti aap logon ko vote karna chahiye achey singer bahar ho rahe hai this is ridiculous"  itne haq ke saath bol raha hota hai jaise humne vote na deke koi crime kar diya ho.Banda ek baar toh khud sochne lag jaata hai yaar maine vote na karke galti toh nahi kardi kya bhagwaan mujhe maaf karega.



Good one. I really respect your views and accepts them and really I too think the same.



windchimes said:


> I dont even watch this drama..but was a bit surprised when a channel like NDTV had an
> interview with Rahul Mahajan after his exit.. (was he thrown out..or is it a jail break.. who cares??)..Why should these drama get into good news channels..?? Or may be permit it in Aajtak
> So being an IDIOT is the first step



Who says these are good channels. Only they themselves shout that this is the best channel and at the end of the day you will found that each and every channel is clamming that they have the best based on different surveys.

I used to say if you missed any episode of any serial do watch the news next day. they will show the full episode that too with a running comentry. If any one fell in the pit then you have to watch it for full weak.

These are all hly ****.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> i never waste my money on these shows and will recommend people not to waste your money on cr@p shows like these and news channels.
> "kya kareena saif ki biwi banegi" "kya khali ko kiss cam se publicity milegi" vote kijiye  jaise yahan faltu ke paise aa rahe hai
> 
> Indian Idol judge Anuu(chor) Malik "yeh public vote kyu nahi karti aap logon ko vote karna chahiye achey singer bahar ho rahe hai this is ridiculous"  itne haq ke saath bol raha hota hai jaise humne vote na deke koi crime kar diya ho.Banda ek baar toh khud sochne lag jaata hai yaar maine vote na karke galti toh nahi kardi kya bhagwaan mujhe maaf karega.



A hearty +1 to your post .


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

WTF !!! Do people really vote in shows like these ?????????

WTF WTF WTF !


----------



## Pathik (Nov 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> i never waste my money on these shows and will recommend people not to waste your money on cr@p shows like these and news channels.
> "kya kareena saif ki biwi banegi" "kya khali ko kiss cam se publicity milegi" vote kijiye  jaise yahan faltu ke paise aa rahe hai
> 
> Indian Idol judge Anuu(chor) Malik "yeh public vote kyu nahi karti aap logon ko vote karna chahiye achey singer bahar ho rahe hai this is ridiculous"  itne haq ke saath bol raha hota hai jaise humne vote na deke koi crime kar diya ho.Banda ek baar toh khud sochne lag jaata hai yaar maine vote na karke galti toh nahi kardi kya bhagwaan mujhe maaf karega.



All this sensational **** started with Sansani and India TV. 

All TV shows suck these days.


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

What say about Laughter Challenge in Star one. that has some quality content without any vulgarity in it. But the comedy circus in Sony is really vulgar  in terms of the words/content shown by them.

Keep voting for Ashu its just the end now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> i never waste my money on these shows and will recommend people not to waste your money on cr@p shows like these and news channels.
> "kya kareena saif ki biwi banegi" "kya khali ko kiss cam se publicity milegi" vote kijiye  jaise yahan faltu ke paise aa rahe hai
> 
> Indian Idol judge Anuu(chor) Malik "yeh public vote kyu nahi karti aap logon ko vote karna chahiye achey singer bahar ho rahe hai this is ridiculous"  itne haq ke saath bol raha hota hai jaise humne vote na deke koi crime kar diya ho.Banda ek baar toh khud sochne lag jaata hai yaar maine vote na karke galti toh nahi kardi kya bhagwaan mujhe maaf karega.



Fully agree with you. Infact, today, I believe that TV is the worst possible investment I can make. Nothing except hyped shows and advertisements. The only things I miss are good sports matches.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> What say about Laughter Challenge in Star one. that has some quality content without any vulgarity in it. But the comedy circus in Sony is really vulgar  in terms of the words/content shown by them.


It is actually the reverse which is true


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I believe that TV is the worst possible investment .



Very true IMO too , i had to invest in television because of my flat partners . worst thing is that all the time they see is sh1tty reality shows. Sucks 

i have not seen NatGeo or Discovery since months because i am always outnumbered by m0r0ns.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> i have not seen NatGeo or Discovery since months because i am always outnumbered by m0r0ns.



Ooooh, you're missing a lot!!! NatGeo, Discovery and The History Channel have some very good shows right now. Air Crash Investigations, Man Moment machine etc are quite good. Heck, even History Classroom is way better than the other crap that is regularly dished out on Indian television.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't bear to watch NGC or Discovery.All those wildlife shows remind me of Far Cry 2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I can't bear to watch NGC or Discovery.All those wildlife shows remind me of Far Cry 2



Even I hate those wildlife shows!! But they're waaaay better than FC2. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## karnivore (Nov 21, 2008)

< FART >

....does that count.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually TV is not all that bad. Some channels are really good like Discovery, Travel & Living, Animax, HBO, AXN, *cough* F TV *cough* etc. It's the shitty news channel and the soap operas that have given TV a bad name.


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

karnivore said:


> < FART >
> 
> ....does that count.


  nothing is counted in chit chat.


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> nothing is counted in chit chat.



lol
gud one


----------



## sam9s (Nov 22, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Very true IMO too , i had to invest in television because of my flat partners . worst thing is that all the time they see is sh1tty reality shows. Sucks
> 
> i have not seen NatGeo or Discovery since months because i am always outnumbered by m0r0ns.



I wont agree here, thought TV is something I get less time to watch, but channels like Discovery, NatGeo, History, Travle n Living and NDTV gives you really meaningfull showes.... and programms like "I should'nt be alive".... "Mega Builders" and lot many makes the investment worth....no doubt.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

BOYS today is the last day of voting. Help this poor guy to win the title. 
SMS ASH to 56882.

By the way I love Man versus Wild or nature(I m n't gettin the name) which get telecast at 9.pm on discovery, which is very informative and tells us what to do if you get trapped in different situations fighting nature.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 22, 2008)

I will never let my phone number into their ******** database !!

never SMS to any crap show or any **** 5555/8888/MTV/XYZ TV or any damn **** ring tone or whatever xyz.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> BOYS today is the last day of voting. Help this poor guy to win the title.
> SMS ASH to 56882.
> 
> By the way I love Man versus Wild or nature(I m n't gettin the name) which get telecast at 9.pm on discovery, which is very informative and tells us what to do if you get trapped in different situations fighting nature.



If he's poor, than thats his fate.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> BOYS today is the last day of voting. Help this poor guy to win the title.
> SMS ASH to 56882.



D'oh !! C'mon !! why are you so obsessed with helping this guy ??

you first start a thread in the guys name and now you are posting and asking others to vote for him !!

mate, if you think the guy is poor and so people should vote for him, then that isn't exactly acceptable logic. Why not spend the same amount for some other charitable stuff ?? why not give the 3 bucks you spend for SMS to some beggar who begs at a traffic signal near you ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

lol...poor chap, tell him whenever he come by my house I can give him free lunch.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Me too 

@toofan.is.back :-

We never denied you the permission to vote but why force us ?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 22, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> BOYS today is the last day of voting. Help this poor guy to win the title.
> SMS ASH to 56882.



Poor guy in the rich people's sense.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

tofaan, you said that he won something called Roadies or Rowdies and he got 1 crore as the price. Is a person having 1 crore poor ? I dont think so !


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> tofaan, you said that he won something called Roadies or Rowdies and he got 1 crore as the price. Is a person having 1 crore poor ? I dont think so !



No dear if he wins Big Boss then He will earn 1 crore form it. 
He is financially weak then other well settled person. Among the top three he is nothing in terms of money.
and I m not forcing anyone. I don't think I would have changed even a single persons mind to vote. As 99 persent including me are against such voting. But I love that person and this is the only reason for this madness.

Now the voting is closed. In my office i used my colleagues phones to make sms for him and for them spending 2 rs for me is not a great deal.

please koi bhi apne man mein koi bhi galat feeling na laye. Yeh to sirf meri ek kosis thi ki logon ko pata chale or jo log ASHU ke fan hoin woh use vote kar dein. 
So please don't make any hard feeling.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^Oh. Ok, got it now.


----------



## als2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> tofaan, you said that he won something called Roadies or Rowdies and he got 1 crore as the price. Is a person having 1 crore poor ? I dont think so !



he got less than 5 lakhs not 1 crore


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Friends now the final 2 days to go 2 declare the winners. So I request you all the friends to please sms for Ashutosh
> 
> type *ASH* and send it to *56882.*
> 
> ...



Just read on the newspaper today, he won, got price 1 crore

DE TALI


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Dee TALI!
I had seen it yesterday and I was really overjoyed by this. Not get time to post it here.

THANKS TO ALL THE FORUM MEMBERS.

He was given 1 crore CASH. 

Once again thanks friends.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ Remove 40% tax from that amount and it does not remain that attractive.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

ya but he might have earned as his episode fees also. That may be upto 5- 10 lacks.

And what if that amount is already after the TDS.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2008)

Waste of money.. silly stuff... 

They could have donated that huge money to some charitable trust instead.. 

SUCKERS


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

hey toofan is back, you must have been really happy to see a poor guy become a not_so_poor_guy..

and btw, i dunno if that money is wasted..it made a poor guy a karodpathi.. 
but the money spent by people to vote for these shows..that is a complete waste !!


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

The amount earned by showmakers from viewer is a mammoth compared to what was give to the dude...lolz
In the end we became consumer cows


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> The amount earned by showmakers from viewer is a mammoth compared to what was give to the dude...lolz
> In the end we became consumer cows



Some people dont accept the things as they are. I have never and will never vote for such dumb shows.

@toofan
You must be happy. But think, did you vote really help him ?... I wont say anything. Think for yourself coz you are more mature and older than me. The only thing I would like to inform you is ---> All this was staged. Nothing depends on public votes.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> The amount earned by showmakers from viewer is a mammoth compared to what was give to the dude...lolz
> In the end we became consumer cows



yeah spot on..


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> @toofan
> You must be happy. But think, did you vote really help him ?... I wont say anything. Think for yourself coz you are more mature and older than me. The only thing I would like to inform you is ---> All this was staged. Nothing depends on public votes.



Yes I am happy. And I also know that this was the fooly by me. Believe me,i had never voted in such reality show, nor in that KBC program . And i know that i will never vote again. But this time I was carried away by my emotions.

Thanks guy for this healthy discussion we have.

I respect all of the fellow members views.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^If you want to enjoy your life, keep the emotions aside. Emotions are emo .


----------



## karnivore (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan, now that ashu has won, will u get a life, and spare us such threads ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^If you want to enjoy your life, keep the emotions aside. Emotions are emo .



Thanks buddy.



karnivore said:


> toofan, now that ashu has won, will u get a life, and spare us such threads ?



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO000.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

lol


----------

